# Lifetime Wood Treatment



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.valhalco.com/index.php

Doing a bid on a large home sided with oak, cedar, God knows what else. It's a pretty big job for us, and the home was previously treated with this Lifetime Wood Treatment stuff from Valhalco out of Canada.

It comes as a powder that you mix with water to apply with brush, sprayer, etc. first thing I b when I was surveying the home was how it doesn't fade like normal stains. There wasn't the obvious UV damage on the south and west sides, rather it seemed to grey and weather more randomly, and in different shades. The only consistent wear I saw was greying from water damage along rooflines and where there should have been gutters but weren't.

Anyway, I did some research on the site and found that the company claims that "over time and with exposure to the elements, through the treatment process, the natural patina is enhanced with a silver quality."

And:

"Cracking and checking is part of the weathering process. Lifetime works with this process by migrating into the cracks to cover the newly exposed wood as it occurs. Chemical sealers and stains cannot make this claim."

I'm pretty new at this, but isn't grey and cracked wood a sign that it's time to lace and get to work? I'll admit, the house wasn't aging like a normal stain job would. It looks kinda rustic. It was done 7 years ago. 

The problem is, the HO likes the rustic look, but at the same time admits the house needs work. I know how to make old wood look new again, but I don't know if I can tell the difference between "purposefully rustic" and "needs prepped and restored" when I'm dealing with a product that is made to turn wood grey.

Can anyone shed some light on how this product works? What does wood really need to be "protected?"


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Usually they are silica sealers comprised of a sand/glass filled resin that cures in sunlight. I think they have their place as they serve to basically petrify the wood. This is great for sills etc. Is it a cureall for siding or decks. No. They do end up looking bad after a few years and are very difficult to strip. It can work and is better than no finish but personally i would prefer some type of wash coat or very diluted, oil-based grey stain.. something that can be maintained. Also, it would look "finished" right from the get-go. A house done with a clear coating will get gray in some areas and then under eaves look like fresh wood. That looks crappy.


----------



## caddisfly007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lifetime is basically Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate (aka ferrous sulfate) which turns certain woods gray. Ferrous Sulfate can turn other wood species a greenish color as well. This product is a powered chemical that when mixed with regular water and applied to new wood it grays it out to look like old weathered wood. There are no silicas or sand/glass filled resin in it at all. Its a simple chemical reaction with the wood fibers. As the Lifetime cures/ages the UV rays from the sun can enhance the tone just like it would on non-treated wood. There is no sealer part of this product at all. Therefore, in my opinion it simply ages the wood with no true protection from the elements. Lifetime is not a coating it is a treatment and does not form any type of film barrier. I traditionally prefer an oil Semi-Transparent as my go to product versus a treatment that really does not protect the wood aside from UV discoloration.


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for this info, it seems like an odd choice for longevity. Can it be top coated? Stained? do I need to strip it off first?


----------



## Will22 (Feb 3, 2011)

Check with the manufacturer, especially if they are providing the warranty (I assume that they are). What does the warranty cover?


----------

